# finnaly pictures



## sqweg (Mar 11, 2009)

right my piks are not very good lol but i have some pictures of my other rats for you all to see ENJOY!!

mammy goose








mezzo my baby with half a tail








jaffa








peg in her beddies








mopatop being nosey as usual lol








gummy  








codorn-tiel my other half tailed baby girl xx








meg having a wash








meg being a greedy guts xx


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

aww     ;D i onley have 2 i wish i had as many as you umm


----------



## sqweg (Mar 11, 2009)

i have 13 but it comes with a huge cage lol it takes up loads of space but i love them so much im not getting any more untill some of my elder ratties pass on. in the future i would love to have an aguiti naked or a black rex.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is there any reason two have half a tail? Injury which led to amputation?


----------



## sqweg (Mar 11, 2009)

they out of diffrent litters but the breeder i get my rats off lives near to a site that building work is getting done to and 2 of the mother rats got a bit freaked out something that couldnt be helped really but it does not effect them in any way they are happy little rats


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

your mammy rat is cute


----------



## Rat-a-tat (Feb 28, 2009)

Your hairless is ADORABLE!!

Also, I like the stars on your fingernails...


----------



## sqweg (Mar 11, 2009)

mammy goos loves to lick you its cute and mopatop is wikid she is a real characture and nosey she loves loads of attention 

i like my nails to lol i need some more of those tranfers tho i ran out


----------



## Timeskimmer (Mar 21, 2009)

Aww, adorable!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL babies!


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

your rats are ADORIBLE! i have a hairless one that looks just like yours!b ;D


----------

